# Yearling Nubian 2



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

28 inch tall nubian














Breed trait and conformation critique needed

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pros:
Strong rear pasterns
Strong front pasterns
Good angulation to rear legs
Nice dairy character and angularity throughout
Shows good breed character
Looks to be smoothly blended

Cons:
Short body
Short rump
Steep rump
Needs to be more uphill
Weak brisket
Looks to toe out
Needs a leaner neck


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First off this goat NEEDS groceries. There are no if ands or buts about it. 

She is weak in the following areas:
No body capacity 
weak chine
steep rump thats not level across 
she lacks brisket

Put some groceries on this darling and she will at least look half decent  she has a beautiful head and neck which makes me believe she has it in her, just give her what she needs to shine. 

From the looks of all the goats you have posted I will likely be making a lot of the same statements. I think a look at your feeding program might be in order. Some high quality alfalfa as well as a different mineral could fix a lot of your malnutrition needs.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Most of my goats are overweight. This girl has always been slender. Her dam and grand dam were the same. she gets free choice alfalfa. 
Worm free. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> Pros:
> Strong rear pasterns
> Strong front pasterns
> Good angulation to rear legs
> ...


Learning here....how do you get a leaner neck on this goat and still have her hold up her up? I'm just not understanding????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

In a dairy goat you want them to be lean and angular.
Holding the collar under the jaw and holding her head up makes her neck look longer and leaner but I feel this goat needs to be a little leaner in the neck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For the dairy goats, you want a long, slender neck. So it should start out "thick" from her front end, and taper as it reaches the head. Romance isn't the best example of this, but you can still see her neck gets thinner as it reaches her head. For dairy goats, you don't want it all one thickness, it takes away from their femininity, and dairy style.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

margaret said:


> In a dairy goat you want them to be lean and angular.
> Holding the collar under the jaw and holding her head up makes her neck look longer and leaner but I feel this goat needs to be a little leaner in the neck.


So you agree all my
Goats are of a good weight?

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Including this girl? She's just very very feminine. 
Definitely not starving... I don't think


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For the dairy goats, you want a long, slender neck. So it should start out "thick" from her front end, and taper as it reaches the head. Romance isn't the best example of this, but you can still see her neck gets thinner as it reaches her head. For dairy goats, you don't want it all one thickness, it takes away from their femininity, and dairy style.


What kind of collar should I use?

Also you just pull straight up?

Is this girl set-up ok?

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

J-TRanch said:


> So you agree all my
> Goats are of a good weight?
> 
> Owner/operator
> ...


I think your goats are in good condition. She is a small doe. Maybe need a hoof trim but I think they look good


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! Many people think nubians are underweight when it's how the breed is built and how they're supposed to look... 
It takes away from the dairy character when they're overweight. I have a couple who are overweight. 

My Nigerians are horrible at gaining tons of weight. They all look like fat, fluffy, jolly balls 
She did need a trim! We did all their hooves along wth fecals, and replamined them all when we took some pictures this last Saturday (last nice day)


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She is pretty small for a yearling. Feeding her more/better will allow her to mature and develop, not make her obese. Pretty girl otherwise, she has darling face.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Her dam and grand dam looked like her. All very small lines. She gets quality alfalfa and grass hay daily along with grain that I mix for them. 28 inches is pretty tall for a yearling I thought. I asked ADGA a about it. Her dam is 32 inches. Dam was 27 inches as a yearling. Her second year she skyrocketed to 32


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I will definitely up her dose on grain though and give it to her by herself so she gets exactly what she's supposed to. She is my smallest one. Ever since she was a kid she was always the more feminine boned of them all. I tried everything to make her bulkier. Hasn't worked


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I myself think this one and the dapple could use more weight especially with winter here. I like a few extra pounds because a goat can go down hill fast. Obesely fat? No just a little extra. Not at all picking on you but some copper wouldn't hurt. Now I have boers and when I first started I thought they were down right fat. I found a site on how to judge body scores on a boer and found that they were good but on the low end of good. But any ways found this for ya. Let me know if it doesn't go threw I've been having issues copying sites
http://www.extension.org/pages/19530/goat-body-condition-score#.VGOoc-29LCT

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We replamined and copper bolused everyone on Saturday. They're getting more grain, etc now that winter is here for sure 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For setting the, up, I use the metal chains, like the choke chains for dogs, with a metal fastener on them so they cannot tighten on the goats neck. You do not want to pull on the goats head much, because that cuts off their air and chokes them, just hold with enough pressure that they hold their head up high, but they are comfortable.
As for setting her up, she looks ok, ideally you want the toes of her front legs to line up with her withers, and her hocks to like up with her pin bones.

I personally think the two Nubian does you posted could use about 30lbs on them, and the same for your young buckling. You want them to always be at least a 3 on the BCS 3.5 to 4 is better, depending on the time of year. 
Here is a video explaining body condition specifically for dairy goats, Joan Rowe helped in the making of that video and she has been a friend of mine for a long time, she is a vet and a dairy judge as well.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree that she is smaller than most,and she could be a tad bit more filled out and bigger overall but I personally think she is in good condition She also looks like a small goat, and you said her line is small.
Of course Lacie knows more than I but IMO she is not skinny.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she needs weight. Even as a small doe she should have more bulk on her. Yes I know she is a dairy goat and I raise dairy goats for 17 years.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Stacey I would like to see more flesh on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome video


----------

